

Blivet-gui (new gparted like partition manager) - marbu
http://blog.vojtechtrefny.cz/blivet-gui

======
marbu
This tool is very interesting: while the user interface follows proven design
known from GParted GUI, it can work with lvm and it will provide support for
btrfs or md raid in the near future.

